# A true tragedy



## clearcaseman (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been working part time in this shop since I helped start it in 1996. a few months ago this laser caught fire(it wasn't too bad. it has happened before. you gotta love noobs in the shop). anyway this time was a a little worse than before. usually they just catch the honeycomb material on fire and we just switch out the honeycomb (it is a consumable) well this time when the fire started the guy stopped the machine like he should, but instead of getting the air hose or fire extinguisher he left the shop and came up front and also instead of telling them it was an emergency in the shop he waited almost 5 minutes for the boss to get off the phone to tell him the shop was on fire. well the good news is he didn't turn the vacuum table off so it really kept damage to a min. this time it was wiring and fuse damage. the boss made a claim and the insurance company paid out pretty nice on it. he collected a check for 60ish k. I could fix everything for 3500.00 on the high side and that included a much needed upgrade to the drive system. now for the tragic part. I offered to buy the laser from him and would fix it myself and do work for him but the machine would be mine. he didnt want to do it. I knew he wasnt gonna pay the money to repair it since he already had his eyes on a newer table with less power for less that the claim paid. I aksed him if he changed his mind to let me know. I came in yesterday and found a pile of laser parts on the floor. he removed the laser tubes,optics and power supplies and sold the table lock stock and barrel to a scrap yard for .11 cent a pound.


----------



## Kennyd (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, that is tragic...

he must be a real butthead for doing that knowing you where interested in it.  What are the chances of buying it from the scrapyard?


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 24, 2012)

I am taking off work in the morning to go by and get as much info as I can on getting it back.


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Jun 24, 2012)

That was a chicken schick stunt. 

He only sold the machine for junk because he knew you wanted to buy it and he was affraid if he sold it to you that you would go after his customers.

If you buy the machine and his customers find out what he did and why, you may not have to look for customers. They will find you.


----------



## MG-42 (Jun 24, 2012)

That has happen to me in the past. It just sucks. what a jerk.


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 25, 2012)

Mid Day Machining said:


> That was a chicken schick stunt.
> 
> He only sold the machine for junk because he knew you wanted to buy it and he was affraid if he sold it to you that you would go after his customers.
> 
> If you buy the machine and his customers find out what he did and why, you may not have to look for customers. They will find you.





I totally
agree.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 25, 2012)

what is the status of getting it back?
steve


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 25, 2012)

its a nogo the salvage guy wants 5k for it. he knows he has something but has over estimated its value. but on a lighter note he gave me the delta band saw we have had in the shop. he is convinced it needs bearings. haha the joke is on him I know how to adjust it. I go pick it up tomorrow after work.


----------



## Ken_Shea (Jun 27, 2012)

While it seems like his actions were rather underhanded, consider the other side (his side) for a moment.
It was *his *machine, every right to do as he thought best, he paid for it and you to run it, you cashed his check and that is the end of the story.
I see it as him protecting his assets from further competition that most likely would have ensued had he sold it to someone locally.
It is always regrettable to lose out on a real good deal, however, it was his to do as he deemed best for his business.
Not sure it is a fair call to label him as noted above for his actions.

Ken


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 29, 2012)

here is the scoop. we sat down and talked. I told him I wanted to buy the machine if he didn't fix it. he assumed I wanted the table complete and would not just buy the table and motion control from him without the laser. this is why it wasn't offered to me first. he told me today he is gonna close the business and im welcome to buy anything he is selling. he has given me the jet bandsaw( i thought it was a delta) and gave me a buffing machine. I may buy the sand blast cabinet and one panel saw table from him if we can agree on a price. I got the saw today but will need to go back to get the buffer and its stand. so all is good. he did not do it to slight me.


----------



## clearcaseman (Jul 30, 2012)

The machine was not totaled out. that machine was purchased in 2000 for 315k with the previous owner. he ended up just trying to get fast cash for the chassis, he removed the laser and optics and chiller and have them listed for considerably more than he will be able to get. the reason he didnt finish this one is he purchased a much cheaper and lesser quality machine to replace this one.


----------

